
What's new in BBEdit 12 - stablemap
http://www.barebones.com/products/bbedit/bbedit12.html
======
twobyfour
BBEdit really is a magnificent text editor. I've been using it and
Textwrangler as my primary programming editors for 15 years now, and they only
get better and better. All those kids with their Atom and SublimeText don't
know what they're missing. (Now get off my lawn!)

